# Guide for a newbie pipe smoker



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I am a few cigars a week type of smoker and I do not smoke cigarettes. I like mild cigars in a larger ring gauge in something close to a robusto size. I do not care for full bodied cigars and I also do not like the nicotine buzz. My goal is to enjoy the smoke and to have fun. I am a value for the money type of guy. I do not need a $50 pipe if a $5 pipe can provide quality and value.  I already own a Ronson torch and humidor. I am looking for an all in on type of guide to get me started and was thinking I could get those answers here. My local smoke shop has young folks working there and can not offer me much help on a pipe and they do not have any corn cob pipes in stock. 
I will start with my questions now. I have been reading and it seems that a corn cob pipe is a good newbie pipe. It also seems that Price Albert is also a good starter tobacco. There seems to be conflict as to a newbie trying PA or an aromatic blend such as cherry or apple. What should I try first? What do I need to get started that is a good value for the money? What accesories do I need to maintain the pipe? It looks like a straiht pipe would be easier to clean and maintain at first. What about filters, pipe cleaners, these 3in1 "tools" to clean a pipe? 
I enjoy a mild cigar but find I can get bored with a cigar because it can take an hour to smoke it. How long does a pipe smoke before it burns out? How much tobacco do you use to pack it so that it is not to tightly packed? My local smoke shop gets about $4.50 for a 1.5oz pack of PA. Where can I buy items online that has good prices and does not have huge S/H fees? 
Thank you very much for the help and advice. I look forward to trying this out and enjoying this hobby.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, right up front, I'll say that if your complaint about cigars is that they take too long to smoke, I'm not sure pipes would be up your alley. Although partially smoking a bowl and coming back later beats the heck out of coming back to an extinguished cigar...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Well, right up front, I'll say that if your complaint about cigars is that they take too long to smoke, I'm not sure pipes would be up your alley. Although partially smoking a bowl and coming back later beats the heck out of coming back to an extinguished cigar...


Mark hit the nail right on the head with his last sentence. As a long time cigar smoker, but relatively new piper (about a year), I started smoking a pipe _because_ cigars took too long to smoke; in the winter, I could puff away on a bowl while walking the dog and, when I set it down for the next trek outside into the bitter air, know that it would taste just as good, and I could smoke it for as long or short as I wanted.

As for Prince Albert, I'd suggest you _not_ start there. You say you like mild sticks, and the Prince is definitely not mild. It's made of nothing but burleys, so it's a bit heavy and packs a pretty decent nicotine kick as well. My suggestion would be to start with something a bit more neutral, like Captain Black White, or Carter Hall.

How long does a pipe last before burning out? Depends. Like a cigar, you'll want to sip it, not gulp it. Whereas cigars get bitter from drawing too fast, pipes get hot on the tongue...and get bitter. It also depends on how tightly it's packed. The best method is to let gravity work for you, by letting tobacco fall loosely into the bowl until it reaches the rim, then gently push it down to about the halfway point, then repeat up to two more times. The final bowl should leave just the top of the bowl clear (about an 1/8" or so) to allow the tobacco to expand when it's lit. You may need to gently tamp it down a time or two after the bowl gets toasting.

Like cigars, don't be afraid to play around with things as you go; it's how you'll find out what you like and how you like to smoke. Hope this helps.


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for the help with this. I do enjoy cigars very much. I am hoping that a pipe will be a bit more consistent. I have found that you can have two of the exact same cigars and one will be heaven and the other not so much. With a cigar I find that one day I do not mind the hour it may take to smoke it, on another day I find I may get bored. That is a fault with me so to speak.  Thank again for the help.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

You're welcome! And that's not a fault with you; that's just the nature of the beast.  I do have to clarify something I wrote earlier though:



Nurse_Maduro said:


> The best method is to let gravity work for you, by letting tobacco fall loosely into the bowl until it reaches the rim, then _gently_ push it down to about the halfway point, then repeat up to two more times. The final bowl should leave just the top of the bowl clear (about an 1/8" or so) to allow the tobacco to expand when it's lit.


Just to be clear, you won't push down to the halfway point _every _time you add tobacco, only the first time. The second time, you'll pack it down to the 2/3rds point, then the last time you'll push it to just under the rim.

And, as I'm sure you know from cigars, there's never a 'right' way to do things; this is just the way I find works best for me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem (RequiemPipes on YouTube) has created a YouTube channel that collects all of the informative pipe videos in one place. A great place for the new pipe smoker to start:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=4PipeNewbies&annotation_id=annotation_68489&feature=iv

Also, you can search for RequiemPipes or Dubinthedam's YouTube videos which are all excellent and Eric has a very good series of videos that will get you off on the right foot which you can find here:

http://smokingpipetobacco.com/pipesmoking101intro/


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

If I were working at a B&M and setting you up with a low in nicotine but tasty setup I would give you a cheaper briar pipe and a decent cavendish like Skandinavik Full Aroma (as well as a pipe tool, pipe cleaners, and matches).


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> If I were working at a B&M and setting you up with a low in nicotine but tasty setup I would give you a cheaper briar pipe and a decent cavendish like Skandinavik Full Aroma (as well as a pipe tool, pipe cleaners, and matches).


Can't go to far wrong with this recommendation. Also, you could consider the New Pipe Smoker trade. If you let your trade partner know your tastes they can set you up with some mild to medium blends to try. Keep your options open. From what I see here pipe tobacco is a very different animal than a cigar so you never know what you might like. In the pipe world one man's oh my god that's strong is another's yum and another's ho hum.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I came over fromm cigars because I found it was so much cheaper to dump .20-.50 of pipe tobacco than a 5-20 dollar cigar if I run out of time.

For starter tobacco, I'd suggest that you go straight to a decent but easy to find tinned tobacco like Stanwell Melange or Vanilla, or CAO flavored blend. But since you are a cigar smoker, you may even want to try a light English blend with some Latakia in it. I sure wish somebody pointed me straight to the English blends when I first started because I spent my first few months smoking bad aromatics and dealing with tongue bite. 

If your local b&m sells bulk, they should be able to provide with some free samples to try at the store. This should save you some time and money.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Like you, I tried to assimilate information from the forum here before I began smoking the pipe (again, after a 20ish year hiatus). 

Like you, I was a cigar smoker at the time.

Like you, I wanted to keep my investment low until the hobby had stood the test of time with me.

I started with a MM cob and a pouch of Prince Albert on the recommendation of many here and elsewhere. I am a bit biased for this approach, because it was very good for me, but I wholeheartedly recommend it as well.

Prince Albert will light easy, stay lit, and IMO is a mild smoke with nice plain tobacco flavor. An ideal blend to use when you are just learning to load, pack, and smoke a pipe.

Be aware, if you go the route of a corncob pipe, the first half dozen or so bowls will get bitter and somewhat nasty at the bottom as the round wooden pipe shank burns smooth with the inner bowl contours. Once this happens and the cob is "broken in", the foul taste at the end of the bowl goes away.


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the great advise. I watched those videos as well. I like the fact that it is ok to take a few puffs and let the pipe go out. I have run into this with a cigar...you have a nice cigar lit and then 5 min later something comes up and there ya go. With a pipe you can smoke 5 min or an hour. I will keep trying but I am not getting much pipe help from my smoke shop around the corner. There are young folks working there so they can only tell me what they sell and what others are buying. They have those basket $1 cheap pipes, and maybe ten others briars to pick from, no $5-$10 corn cob pipes in stock. I know they have PA in pouch and tin, Captian Black, and Kentucky Club in bulk packages up to 1lb for around $12. The KC is $12 a lb....just to clear that up.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I am a few cigars a week type of smoker and I do not smoke cigarettes. I like mild cigars in a larger ring gauge in something close to a robusto size. I do not care for full bodied cigars and I also do not like the nicotine buzz.


This is exactly where I was a couple of years ago when I was introduced to the pipe. If you're anything like me, you'll fall in love with the pipe. I almost always reach for my pipe these days. The over the counter blends are not a bad way to start, although I jumped right in to Virginia tobacco's and have yet to try an OC blend (although a recent thread regarding Sugar Barrel has peaked my interest).

Someone said it above .... get in on the *Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes* thread. It's a terrific way to sample all kinds of top of the line pipe tobacco, and see what blends you tend to lean towards.

I would also recommend a few other threads that helped me to gain my initial knowledge of pipe smoking:

*Pipe FAQ/101/Getting Started*

*Ask a Pipe Guy*

I also spent much time watching *Dubinthedam's YouTube videos*.

Stick with it. Soon enough it'll be one of your most peaceful pleasures!

p


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

Alright, I am back from my local smoke shop. I bought a MM corncob pipe, Captain Black in the white pouch, CB Cherry, and Sir Walter Reighley in the red pouch. I have 3 1.5oz pouches. Filters and pipe cleaners. They did not have a 3in1 pipe tool. I loaded the pipe with 2-backer to the rim then lightly with my finger pressed it down 1/4 the way. Did this two more times for 3 loads of 2backer. The pipe whistled when you took a draw. It was like sucking on a straw compared to a cigar. I did enjoy it and I have no tongue burn. It was very lite tasting. I had to relight it two times for my 10 min smoke. I let it burn out and will come back to it. I spent $23 for what I just bought.

$6 pipe
$1 filters
$2 pipe cleaners
$3 sir walter
$5 cpt. black
$5 cpt black cherry
$1 tax

They did not have PA in plain 2backer. Now should I just store the pipe tobacco as is or place it in a humidor?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good starter pack. Sounds like what I got a couple months ago. From what I have read (and been doing myself), it is recommended to put the tobacco in a mason jar, unless you plan to smoke it all within a couple weeks. You might also enjoy Hearth and Home Stogie blend. It is made with cigar leaf and a real nice change of pace. You can find it at www.pipesandcigars.com If you want to try it, send me a PM with your address, and I can send you a sample. Enjoy your new pipe. I love my cobs!!!


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I just tried the Cpt. Black Cherry and I liked it. I see what you mean about the tongue bite though, the Sir Walter was more enjoyable to me. I loved the fragrance of the cherry however.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I just tried the Cpt. Black Cherry and I liked it. I see what you mean about the tongue bite though, the Sir Walter was more enjoyable to me. I loved the fragrance of the cherry however.


Try a bowl of the two mixed together.


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I will do that. I was wondering how they would be mixed. Should I store my tobacco in a humidor or just on a shelf in its packaging?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't store pipe tobacco in a humidor. Besides, with most OTCs, drying out is not a concern.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

s1mp13m4n said:


> I will do that. I was wondering how they would be mixed. Should I store my tobacco in a humidor or just on a shelf in its packaging?


I just keep my pouches in a gallon sized ziplock bag (with the aromatics in another bag). That's one of the nice things about pipe tobacco: You can be lazy with it.


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I will not use the humidor to store my pipe tobacco.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The easiest thing to get if you don't have somewhere close by that sells the 12-packs of mason jars, is to get the zip-loc twist'n'lock containers, which any supermarket should have. Failing that freezer bags are better than the standard ziploc sandwich bags.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

if you can't found the 3/1 tool, you can always use a golf tee, till you can buy the 3/1.
and the nice thing, the airport secruity, won't look at you a 2nd time if you check a golf tee in hahha
troy


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I have another question. I see this tobacco in my local shop called Kentucky Select. They have it in 16oz bags for about $11. They have four varieties of it. The bag is always black but the writing is either brown, blue, green, or red. Is this what is known as bulk tobacco? The back of the bag says:

U.S. Flue cures tobacco growers inc.
1920 Farrior Ave S.E.
Wilson, NC 27893

What is in the bag so to speak? Is it "generic" pipe tobacco? They gave me a small sample of the green which is menthol and I loaded a bowl of it and took a few puffs. It was alright (being a newbie) to me. Any thoughts and info on this?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im new to pipes as well, but i have figured out that tampering right after i light my pipe helps alot. cant give you any suggestions on baccy, because all i have tried was house blends with the exception of christmas cheer 2009 (pretty good i thought) hope you enjoy it as much as im enjoying it!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> The easiest thing to get if you don't have somewhere close by that sells the 12-packs of mason jars, is to get the zip-loc twist'n'lock containers, which any supermarket should have. Failing that freezer bags are better than the standard ziploc sandwich bags.


For me, I just don't have room to store jars, (except for my own blends) but you're absolutely right about the freezer bags over the normal ones...I should have been more specific.



s1mp13m4n said:


> What is in the bag so to speak? Is it "generic" pipe tobacco? They gave me a small sample of the green which is menthol and I loaded a bowl of it and took a few puffs. It was alright (being a newbie) to me. Any thoughts and info on this?


I'm not familiar with it, but it doesn't matter if you're a newbie or not: If you like it, smoke it!


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I just got a 3in1 tool from a local store for $1.50, so I am set with that. They sell house blen tobacco for $1.50-$2 an ounce as well, so I now have another way to try new things as time goes on.  Also here is an update and a question or three.  I have tried a few bowls...one of each tobacco. I enjoy the Sir Walter Reiley the best and the cherry the least. Now I have had one bowl of each and I understand to take it slow and keep trying thing out. 
Now, how often do I clean my corn cob pipe, after each bowl? When do I change the filter in the pipe? Is it when the pipe tastes bad or after each bowl or several bowls?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally don't use the filter in my cob, seems to really damper the draw and doesn't do much anyways. As far as cleaning, every few bowls I pull it apart and run a pipe cleaner through it. After each bowl I lighty scrape the inside of the bowl to clean it out good. I have had no problems so far, but only smoke each pipe about every other day. Enjoy!!! You will find what works for you so don't worry about doing everything "right".


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

s1mp13m4n said:


> Now, how often do I clean my corn cob pipe, after each bowl? When do I change the filter in the pipe? Is it when the pipe tastes bad or after each bowl or several bowls?


You will eventually work out a system that works best for you. Different guys have different ways of doing things. I'd suggest you stick with the filter at the beginning... especially if you are smoking a couple of aromatic blends. They tend to smoke a bit on the "wet" side, meaning the tobacco is moister and that moisture ends up in the smoke. The filter will do a reasonable job at absorbing much of that moisture. Otherwise it ends up condensing in the pipe stem and providing the occasional brown, bitter, drip of liquid into your mouth. Dryer tobacco will help produce dryer smoke, as will a slower puffing cadence. But you should try it both ways, with a filter and without and decide for yourself. I have found a filter is good for around a half a dozen or so smokes, depending on how wet the tobacco was. Also, if you use a filter, your pipe stem stays a lot cleaner as well as dryer. So if you go without the filter, you will have a lot more tar and smoke residue being deposited in the stem. This will require swabbing out the stem with a pipe cleaner. I do this after every bowl because i like a clean dry stem for the next bowl I smoke.

Experiment. You will figure out what works for you pretty quickly.

Happy Puffing:thumb:


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I realize that this is up for debate and I do not want to start a flame war, but I have to ask. Why a briar over a corn cob or vice versa? Why should I spend $50 on a briar vs $5 on a corn cob? What is a good value for money briar, in other words how can I get my feet wet without a large investment?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm. Interesting question. I generally prefer briars to cobs, but only because the draw on a cob is so wide open. I also like the way straight virginias taste in briar. But obviously I didn't know either of those things before getting a briar, so to be totally honest, I guess I have to say I added briars to my rotation simply because of what I saw as a 'coolness factor'. But I added more briars rather than more cobs because I prefer the way briars smoke.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

To quote Cigary from another thread (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/275479-how-does-flavor-change-age.html): "You can't beat your own experience and it takes time."

All we can do is give you some ideas from our own experiences but, in the end, you're going to be the one who decides how you like to smoke, what you like to smoke. Don't be afraid to try everything, in regards to pipes and tobaccos. It's a journey, and an exciting one if you let yourself go and just play around. 

(Please note, I'm not saying you should stop asking questions, just that you shouldn't discount your own opinions and discoveries.  )


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a question about used or estate pipes. I was in a local tobacco shop today and they had estate pipes. I saw a Savinelli that I liked. It was $27. I do not know much more about it like its model. Would this be a good buy on my first briar pipe?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I do not own any Savinelli, but have read members recommend them to others as a good way to get into a briar. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Like anything else, I am sure they make their OK pipes and their good pipes.


----------

